# Passat W8 Commercial



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

Ich bin unerdampft muss ich wirklich sagen.








So what is the commercial trying to say? That a W8 can't outrun some brat kid on a Huffy?
It really reminded me of the A4 commercial where the POS Audi wasn't even fast enough to lift some kites into the air. Fortunately Audi's current marketing campaign is much improved. I think VW is taking their kitschy, campy, feel good commercials a little too far.


----------



## garbage (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Passat W8 Commercial (TabulaRasa)*

You could hear the engine for a couple seconds. It sounded good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re: Passat W8 Commercial (TabulaRasa)*

It isn't aimed at you. I think it was executed very well, something I haven't seen of late with whatever the current VW campaign is these days. (find a focus arnold, please.)
When the guy is searching for his keys and he moves in front of the view of the kid, and when he moves back the kid is gone, was a very cool shot. The idea that you HAVE that power and you choose to use it however makes you feel best is the essence of the commercial. He chooses to race his kid, so what?
I liked it. Something in my subconsious identifies with the kid, I dunno what though.


----------



## alphaDUB (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Passat W8 Commercial (Passater)*

yeah i liked it. i like all vw commercials.


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Passat W8 Commercial (alphaDUB)*

Hmm.
If it's not targeted at spirited drivers, what is the W8 targeted at?
What other cars does VWoA consider as the W8's competition? Seville SLS?


----------



## garbage (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Passat W8 Commercial (TabulaRasa)*

I was hoping he'd smoke the kid at the last minute.


----------



## alphaDUB (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Passat W8 Commercial (TabulaRasa)*

if they were aiming at spirited drivers, they would have introduced it with a 6 speed. they only have auto now.


----------



## traian (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Passat W8 Commercial (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hmm.
If it's not targeted at spirited drivers, what is the W8 targeted at?
What other cars does VWoA consider as the W8's competition? Seville SLS?[HR][/HR]​
It's obviously aimed at middle-aged family men who are well off and would normally go for an A6 or some other boat.


----------



## DrMSH (May 5, 2000)

*Re: Passat W8 Commercial (traian)*

HELLO!!
the kid is HIS kid.. and he's obviously encouraging the kid to ride the bike.. so he's PRETENDING to race him.. that's why the guy says, "how you use it is up to you.." it's sort of like the father letting the son win at basketball... did this occur to anyone else?


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Passat W8 Commercial (TabulaRasa)*

Moved to W8 Forum


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Passat W8 Commercial (ClownCar)*

VWoA is targeting existing VW customers who want to move up within the brand rather than move into an Audi.


----------



## N.E.R.D. (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: Passat W8 Commercial (DrMSH)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HELLO!!
the kid is HIS kid.. and he's obviously encouraging the kid to ride the bike.. so he's PRETENDING to race him.. that's why the guy says, "how you use it is up to you.." it's sort of like the father letting the son win at basketball... did this occur to anyone else?







[HR][/HR]​Thank you. Peopl on this forum need to take the sticks out of there asses and relax, it's just a commercial.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Passat W8 Commercial (N.E.R.D.)*

About the W8 vs the A6 - VWoA stated at the official W8 press event that only 4% of VW owners cross shop Audi and actually would prefer to stay within the brand. That is one of the reasons why the W8 Passat was developed in the first place. In terms of the commercial - it's a lot of different things to different people - but the bottom line is - there are a lot of commercials about fast cars going fast and the W8 commercial is the antithesis of this.


----------



## Dubster (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: Passat W8 Commercial (JLucchio)*

I loved the commercial. I thought it was very nicely done. I also related to the kid. I got the impression that it was a little secret game between the father and the son.


----------



## EvsnaJetta (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Passat W8 Commercial (garbage)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was hoping he'd smoke the kid at the last minute.







[HR][/HR]​lol


----------

